# Presseerklärung des IVNM



## Heiko (21 Juni 2002)

*Presseerklärung des IVNM 
zum Boykottaufruf der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg*

Berlin, den 21.06.2002
Der Interessenverband Neue Medien (IVNM) sieht in dem Aufruf der Verbraucher-Zentrale Hamburg an die Kunden, auf Rechnungen, die durch Anwahl einer 0190-Nummer entstanden sind, mit einem Zahlungsboykott zu reagieren, eine große Gefahr für alle Unternehmen, die ihre Leistungen über 0190-Unternehmen abrechnen.

Die Verbraucher-Zentrale Hamburg fordert alle Bürger, die durch 0190-Dialer geschädigt wurden, auf, diese Forderungen nicht zu bezahlen.
„ Dieser Aufruf ist in Anbetracht der derzeitigen Rezession in allen Bereichen der falsche Schritt“, so Vorstandsvorsitzender Jan Ginhold. „ Jeder Endverbraucher, der meint, eine zu hohe Telefonrechnung erhalten zu haben, wird zunächst die Bezahlung verweigern. Dadurch werden jedoch nicht nur die wenigen unseriöse Anbieter getroffen, sondern auch vor allem die vielen, die sich an die gesetzlichen Vorschriften halten.“
Gerade in der Adult-Branche sei es oft so, dass der Endverbraucher sich über den Preis keine Gedanken mache, während er die gewünschten Inhalte abrufe. Erst später, wenn die betreffende Summe über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet wird, sei der User verblüfft über den hohen Betrag, so Ginhold. Dieser fühle sich dann rein subjektiv geschädigt und behalte den Betrag ein, wodurch ein großer Schaden bei dem jeweiligen Unternehmen entstehe. Es sei wohl auch davon auszugehen, dass der Endverbraucher, bevor er den Betrag storniert, nicht noch einmal kontrolliert, ob es sich um einen, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen entsprechenden Dialer handelt. Gegen diese Art der „Selbstjustiz“ hätten also auch seriöse Anbieter keine Handhabe.

Astrid Hilgemann, Geschäftsführerin des IVNM erläuterte: „Unsere Mitglieder repräsentieren einen großen Teil der Adult-Branche, die das Abrufen ihrer Inhalte über einen Dialer abrechnet; diese sind alle bereit, sich an die gesetzlichen Regelungen zu halten. Der Webmaster in Deutschland ist sich sehr wohl der Gesetze bewusst und hält diese auch ein.“

Die Dialer-Anbieter sehen selbst das Problem der unseriösen Unternehmen. Aufgrund dessen finden zur Zeit Gespräche statt, die eine gewisse Sicherheit für den Endverbraucher und den seriösen Anbieter schaffen sollen. Im Rahmen dieser Gespräche, an denen der IVNM maßgeblich beteiligt ist, werden verbindliche Kriterien gefordert, die ein Dialer erfüllen muss, um betrieben werden zu dürfen. Die beteiligten Unternehmen verpflichten sich, die aufgestellten Regeln einzuhalten; sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, ist der besagte Dienst abzuschalten. Die verwendeten Dialer werden auf einer Datenbank hinterlegt, die durch den IVNM kontrolliert und verwaltet wird.

Ginhold: „Eine solche Selbstkontrolle der Wirtschaft ist bei weitem effektiver als spontane Boykottaufruf, die zu unberechtigter Selbstjustiz und großem Schaden bei den Unternehmen führen“.


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2002)

@heiko und alle des Denken fähigen Menschen

ich habe diese Presseerklärung mindestens ein Dutzend mal gelesen, aber ich bin immer noch sprach- bzw fast schreiblos.

Diese Heuchelei übertrifft alles bisher aus dem Dialerumfeld in die Welt gesetzten vorsätzliche Verarscherei um ein Vielfaches.

Ich  verzichte Passagen aus dieser Presseerklärung zu zitieren, da ich sonst den ganzen gesammelten Unfug 
zitieren müßte. Aber wir haben ja in Deutschland Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit  und daher hat
 jeder das Recht den größten Blödsinn als Tatsachenbehauptung in einer Presserklärung an die Öffentlichkeit
 zu bringen.

Leider gibt es selbst nach der letzten Smilieerweiterung kein passenden Smilie für diesen Mist.

PS. Ein Zitat aus diesem Unfug kann ich mir doch nicht verkneifen:

Ginhold: „Eine solche Selbstkontrolle der Wirtschaft ist bei weitem effektiver als spontane Boykottaufruf, die zu unberechtigter Selbstjustiz und großem Schaden bei den Unternehmen führen“.

Welche Selbstkontrolle? und welcher Schaden , gleich kommen mir die Tränen !


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Juni 2002)

exkrement!

ich verstehe das mit der selbstjustiz nicht. kann der herr jagin sicherlich auch nicht so genau erklären  :roll: 
der kunde zahlt nicht und der "seriöse" anbieter kann sich entsprechender rechtsmittel bedienen um an sein geld zu kommen. wo ist da die selbstjustiz???
der schaden: es ist sicherlich billiger, wenn eine kleine anzahl anbieter ihre berechtigten zahlungen per mahnverfahren durchsetzen, als wenn eine unzahl geprellter ihr geld aufgrund der weiter- und untervermieterei nie mehr wieder sieht.

wenn ich das schreiben also richtig verstehe, handelt es sich um einen bettelbrief....
da sollen sich jagin, richter & co. doch lieber in die fußgängerzone setzen und ein schildchen mit ihren 0190-nummern aufstellen...


 :bandit


----------



## dialerfucker (22 Juni 2002)

@haudraufundschluss;
...bitte lesen...
http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=e12fff9f9acb29409bed76f21bfdb4fd&threadid=17433

@Technofreak;
...Glückwunsch zum Krull! Genauso hab ich ihn auch in meinen Träumen 
gesehen!


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ginhold: „Eine solche Selbstkontrolle der Wirtschaft ist bei weitem effektiver als spontane Boykottaufruf, die zu unberechtigter Selbstjustiz und großem Schaden bei den Unternehmen führen“.


Fragt sich nur, für wen effektiver...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Juni 2002)

Ginhold schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Aufruf ist in Anbetracht der derzeitigen Rezession in allen Bereichen der falsche Schritt.



das muss man sich mal zusammen zu gemüte führen:



			
				Ginhold schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade in der Adult-Branche sei es oft so, dass der Endverbraucher sich über den Preis keine Gedanken mache, während er die gewünschten Inhalte abrufe.



es gibt also tatsächlich einen signifikanten zusammenhang zwischen rezession und "virtueller geilheit", obwohl ich mir immer ganz sicher war, dass triebe nicht vom geldbeutel gesteuert sind - was man so alles lernt... vielleicht ist das ja tatsächlich mal eine diplomarbeit wert...


 :crazy:


----------



## dialerfucker (23 Juni 2002)

Weil es mir sooo gut gefällt, kann ich meinem Triebe nicht widerstehen:
Aus dem Forum der Beutelwölfe:


> Klasse
> 
> Als ob alles nicht schon genug ist,
> ich möchte jetzt keinen hier persöhnlich angreifen ;o)
> ...



 :bandit


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Juni 2002)

das ist auch schön:



> meiner Meinung nach ist dies ein Aufruf Rechtlich sehr Bedenklich!
> 
> Hier wird jawohl gesagt das erst einmal alle die 0190 nicht bezahlen sollen. Das heißt das diese Leute dann für eine erhaltene Dienstleistung nicht bezahlen möchten weil der Verbraucherschutz dazu aufgerufen hat. Ich denke mal das die Telekom da dann mit Rechtlichen Schritten gegen den Dienstleistungsnehmer (so wieso) und gegen den Verbraucherschutz vorgehen wird.
> 
> Geht ja fast in die Richtung zur Aufforderung einer Straftat. oder?





> sehe ich ähnlich... bin zwar kein Jurist, aber das ist die Aufforderung dazu, Dienstleistungen nicht zu bezahlen... also Dienstleistungen zu erschleichen...




ich bin zwar auch kein jurist, aber wenn der nette asylant an der kreuzung mit dem scheibenwischer in der hand auf mein auto springt, glaube ich kaum, dass ich mir dadurch eine dienstleistung "erschlichen" habe...
wie war das auf atlantis west? nein, wir sinken nicht...

 :bigcry:


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2002)

"Rechtlich bedenklich" finde ich vor allem die aktuelle Situation, in der jemand eine Forderung stellen kann und diese nicht mal näher belegen muß. Dann wird noch mit Inkasso und Rechtsanwalt gedroht und schon zahlen die meisten.
*Das* nenne ich "rechtlich bedenklich".


----------



## Eisbaer (23 Juni 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> "Rechtlich bedenklich" finde ich vor allem die aktuelle Situation, in der jemand eine Forderung stellen kann und diese nicht mal näher belegen muß. Dann wird noch mit Inkasso und Rechtsanwalt gedroht und schon zahlen die meisten.
> *Das* nenne ich "rechtlich bedenklich".



Volle Zustimmung von mir  Vielleicht sollte ich den Beruf wechseln und auch Rechnungen verschicken   :holy: 

Dem Herrn Ginhold habe ich mal eine Mail geschrieben, da ich die Presseerklaerung auch erhalten habe. Es waere doch mal interessant zu wissen, was dieser Verband zu nachfolgendem sagt:

Zwei Dialer umgehen Dialer-Schutzsoftware

Ich bin schon auf die Antwort gespannt. Vielleicht sind die betroffenen Firmen aus unserem Test nicht im Verband. Aber wenn die doch alles SO serioes sind, so werden die ja sicherlich etwas dagegen tun. Oder ist hier jemand anderer Meinung ?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2002)

Sehe ich auch so.
Wenn ich ein Gauner wäre würde ich auch nicht sagen "Leute, ich bin ein Gauner". Ich kenne eigentlich keinen Gauner, der das tut...


----------

